# Help for pigeons with burned wings



## tsmarie (Oct 17, 2015)

On my way to work today I saw an explosion along an electrical line that was covered in pigeons. Two of them became burned in the fireball and fell to the ground. I was able to recover both as neither can fly. Both have at least one wing and all tail feathers completely singed, with only the feather shaft remaining. There are no wildlife rehabilitation centers where I live (Yuma, AZ) and Game and Fish refuses to help, saying that pigeons are domestic. One pigeons initially could not use one of his legs, but he is now doing so. Other than their wings being burned off, I did not detect any other breaks or issues. I'm wondering, if I try to keep these birds, how long will it be until they get new feathers? Will the feathers automatically grow, or will the birds have to wait until they molt, and if so, when would that occur? I saw some sites that also recommended the possibility of pulling a few feathers at a time to encourage new growth. Obviously, this would be painful for the bird, and I do not want to do this if it isn't really recommended. Thoughts/help?????


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

So sorry to hear about them. 

First of all they should heal up from burns on skin if any. 
When they seem well, pulling is a good option, it doesn't hurt if done properly. Only two to three feathers should be pulled from each sides, blood feathers shouldn't be pulled else they bleed badly. Normally they molt yearly if not pulled to force molt. 

I will ask a member to share some of her videos with you if she can to help you in pulling feathers but only when they are ready and recover from any burn effects on skin.

Can you pls post pics of those birds?

Thanks for your care and concern for those birds.


----------



## tsmarie (Oct 17, 2015)

*Pictures*

Thanks so much for your help! The first picture is of the adult with the burned leg. (I did try to clean the leg off again once I finished taking pictures.) While photographing him I also saw burned skin underneath the wing that wasn't showing obvious signs of burning earlier. He has one good wing and one bad wing. The second picture is of the juvenile (dark eyes), who has both wings and tail burned, but no obvious skin burns.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I have a friend that had a badly burned pigeon come her way. I've asked her to stop in here and share her experience. Thank you so very much for helping these two pigeons!

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi tsmarie!


Please post some good clear images of thier Feet and Legs.

Probably their actual Wings ( the flesh and bone of their Wings ) are alright, even if the Feathers have been damaged or lost.

But, see if you can do a careful exam on that question, see if any injury or damage to the actual Flesh and Skin of the 'Arms' or Wings, so to speak.

They will shed these damaged feathers in their own due course, and replace them with new feathers...might be quite a few months though for that.


Since this event was no doubt streesful for them, be alert to any signs of illness which may spring up.

Are they eating and drinking well?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Pigeons use their feathers to insulate themselves and without feathers they actually could freeze to death so keep them warm and don't have any chill get to them. By the pictures the feathers are off but it looks like they were not burn"t too badly and the feathers will in time grow back. In the meanwhile if their legs are burned as well do not put any oil based lotion on them because with anything oil based they could freeze to death and die. The one that I recommend is called Silvadene and can be got at the vet's office and you could make a phone call to try to retrieve it. This is a water based lotion that has some antibiotic healing effects and if you have trouble getting it I can mail you some if you e-mail me your address. In the meanwhile feed the pigeons a good pigeon mix that you could get at a feed store or for now go to Pet Smart and buy Pigeon and Dove mix and ask around where you could get a pgeon mix and racing pigeon people would know in your area where to buy this for it has a variety of good seeds that pigeons like. Keep them very clean and warm---room temp. maybe about 75 or 80 degrees and plenty of fresh water everyday. You could get them some grit as well for they use this to help digest food. If there eyes are burned any you could put a dab of erythromycin ophthalmic ointment on them just on their eyes for this is somewhat oil based. Good Luck to you and your newly got pigeons and thank you so much for helping them...c.hert

Just a note of caution here for I do not know how much you know about pigeons. Do not try to give these pigeons any liquid or food by mouth because this could be tricky. Pigeons and Doves are the only birds that "suck up" their food and drink and the air supply is right in the back of their mouth and you could drown them calling it aspiration. If you need to give them liquid then outline the outside of their beak with water and they will suck it up on their own. Use a dropper but I beieve that these pigeons will eat and drink on their own and I just wrote this as a word of caution just in case you did not know..


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I just read though the posts. I do have a pigeon I pulled through some bad burns quite a few years ago.
First of all, look the bird over for any possible burns to the skin. The singed feathers will replace themselves, but it is going to be awhile before they can fly. Wash off the areas of any burned skin very gently with tepid water and some dilute betadine, then rinse in running water. The best treatment for burns will be a product called "SilverSept". You will have to get a prescription from a vet for a tube of it, or a friendly doctor who might help out. It is the absolute best for burns. Smear the cleaned area with the SilverSept jell and wrap loosely with a sterile gauze bandage. Clean and treat the burns at least once a day. Make sure they get a high protein and fat diet. I bought raw shelled sunflower seeds which my bird loved. It will take several weeks for the burns to heal. As Phil said, watch for any signs of infection as the stress of the injuries can trigger things like canker or other bacteria. I'll check back for the next few days in case you have some questions.

Margaret


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Seeing the pics and going through your post, since the skin too is burnt and even legs, I don't think we should stress them more to pull the wings. It will take time to heal and in that duration you have to give all the care advised. The wings will fall off as not much remained and it all will take some time. 
You can always ask for any further guidance needed. Everyone is happy to help you. 
May God bless you for saving two precious lives. Thanks a lot.


----------



## tsmarie (Oct 17, 2015)

*Quick Update*

Just a quick update to let you all know that my husband and I have decided to take a weekend trip to San Diego. We plan on taking the birds to Project Wildlife, a wildlife rehab facility that we have taken a few critters to in the past (including pidgeons). I think the adult of the pair may need some more extensive care. As the burn mark has showed up on his/her side, I am afraid there may be underlying tissue damage. So far the juvenile does not show any obvious skin burns, but I'm told they may take up to a week to show up sometimes. I have my fingers crossed for a good prognosis. Thank you all so much for all of your help. I sincerely appreciate it!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Good for you and Thank you...


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I'm glad you are taking them to Project Wildlife. If for some reason project wildlife can't take them, I would be glad to take them and treat them. I'm 50 miles north of San Diego on the I-15. 

Margaret


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for helping the poor burned birds! Hope with the help of Project Wildlife or Margaret they are healed soon.


----------

